# Dream...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Last night I had a dream I was ice fishing. It's August and I'm dreaming about ice fishing...seems my subconcious just skipped hunting all together. Last year must have been better than I remember if I'm that excited for it.

Anyone got any cool summer/fall plans to get ready for ice fishing? New gear? Building or buying a house/sled? The new Vexilars look pretty slick.

Probably only 4 months to go...man what am I saying? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, I think you've lost it. :lol:

When I feel something other than 100-degree heat, I'll get in the mood. 8) :lol:

But seriously, I'm getting an ATV to get around on Sakakawea. I'm tired of dragging houses around.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Last week I booked a January ice fishing trip to LOTW. A little snow right now would be OK with me.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got a new-in box FL-18 for $230. I am pumped to use it, but that's about all I have thought about it! Last winter was by far my worst winter ever. So this year can only be better! :beer:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

im getting a power auger for this year, enough of this hand augering threw 3 feet of ice crap for me. i should be on the ice by mid december


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Dang, didn't you bring this up about this time last year? I like to ice fish too, but us southern foreigners that have moved to ND can wait a while for the cold weather. I will be investing in a vexilar this year. So if you know any one selling one let me know.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

In Illinois that's the best kind of fishing...I made my husband promise we'd get a power auger! :beer:


----------

